# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie Coleman Video, you have to see this

## ptbyjason

I am going to credit Elite for this. I found the link over there. It's a video of Ronnie lifting a little bit. Here it is

http://www.bk-sportsmag.se/sfe/multi...bks_monter.wmv

----------


## gorilla

my god what an animal, you gotta love that man. nothing but power!!!!!!!!!!!! makes me wanna lift

gorilla

----------


## buffchic

He is one big mfer!!!!! I guess that is why he is Mr. Olympia!

----------


## BREASTMAN

You should see his video...RC The Unbelievable...the man is pure sickness...805 deadlift for 2...bent rows with 495...front squat with 585 for 4...200 pound dumbell press flat and incline....ALL DONE 5 weeks from the Olympia in rock hard condition...the man is a freak!!!

----------


## Ms Figure

He is a great guy not the brightest person on the planet he said at a seminar after the Olympia 




> Woman should be paid more prize money then the men because its harder for them as they have more FAT to lose cause of child bearing etc


I mean emm right harder for woman cause they are fat hah! LOL not harder because we are not genetically made to carry much muscle Ronnie!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

He did look fantastic but i still think body wise Jay's phsyique was superior he abs were amazing in comparison! Ok Ronnies back was thicker but condition wise! Ronnie in the pose down and routine round was great and he won on this alone I havent seen his video but have heard its good! It really made me laugh because he said he lifts 200lb dumbell on incline and when someone asked him if he had a training partner he said 
in his texan accent!




> Nope i dont know anyone else who can lift 200lb dumbells on incline!


Very entertaining! He MUST sort that stomach out for next year otherwise hes got a problem!  :Wink:

----------


## BREASTMAN

Hey Miss Figure...do you look anything like the cartoon pic by your name...I love that pic!

----------


## Ms Figure

yes totally its me just a cartoon version! LOL

----------


## Big Al

:Wink:  

Ronnie Dman!




> Some people like oranges, some people like Apples, and Sue likes ice cream, we all like different things





> I placed low in many olympia and didn't compain, I went home with nothing and Didn't compain, moral of the story is don't compain


Simple but got to agree with the guy, (he is 265 I wasn't gonna argue would you)




> I'm also a Policeman Ronnie, I personally don't get much trouble......Ronnie " I get none!"

----------


## Ms Figure

Love it BIG AL

I definitly like my apples

----------


## dumbells101

You think anyone says a word to him about dropping weights on the floor or screaming? "Uh excuse me ...uh Mr. Coleman could you please be a little more careful with those...i mean you're really distracting my workout with all the noise."

----------


## HUGE...909

RONNIE IS A MONSTER

----------


## BREASTMAN

Ms Figure...if you actually look like that pic, I am officially getting on one knee and proposing to you.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dane26

that man is a freak of nature!

----------


## G Child

Yeah but I'm sure that anyone who decided to do about 2 grand worth of growth a week + AAS would be a monster too! He just knows his shit and has applied it the right way.\

No wait, a Mr. O would never result to performance enhancing drugs, what was I thinking? It's just genetics and dieting!

----------


## Ms Figure

LOL how could you suggest anything other than great diet great training and great genetics G Child i mean come on LOL  :Wink:  

Havnt you noticed how over the past 20 years guys have known so much more about these factors they are all now nearly 100lbs heavier and the genetics have just got better and better there is not even one lagging bodypart now adays is there not one everything balances out if i was going to be synical id say they were working harder on say that bicep to give it that extra pump  :Wink:  dont you think

----------


## BREASTMAN

I agree with anything Ms Figure has to say!

----------


## DeWil

Holy shit! He is not a man ! He is a fuckin monster! Shit...

----------


## Big Al

Don't you think its rude how he dropped the weight on that W/U for Front squats?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## BREASTMAN

Ronnie was harder in the video than he was on stage at this Olympia! What did he do this year, or did he think he was just guest posing? 

Imagine if he switched to powerlifting....what the hell would he be deadlifting...cars? No, SUV's!

----------


## Big Al

He carries alittle too much size, he would IMO look better 10LBS lighter.

----------


## BREASTMAN

That is exactly how he looked at his first Olympia win...hard as stone, dry as hell, and a little lighter...

----------


## obsessed

I got to watch that whole video the other day. That man is the most unbelievable athlete to watch. Pure power. Nothing less

----------


## kristian

This link doesn't work anymore. Is this available anywhere else, I'm very curious to see it?

Thanks.

----------


## symatech

bump to that kristian

----------


## Capital X

> bump to that kristian


I guess it still isn't working

----------


## decadbal

the vid is awesome, ronnies is the best...... if you guys watch closly in the video, you will see a skinny guy in the back ground doing squats, with 135, and not going all the way down, i told my gf, i was like, you see that, you do not wanna be that guy. what a loser, i thought that was funny shit. but ronnie is the man.

----------


## GetNBig

wheres this video from ?

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

I seen the whole video of Ronnie working out and all I can say is the man does lunges up and down the parking lot for 100 yards in 100 degree weather with 225lbs on his back... The man is a pure freak! He's Mr.O for a reason because of hard work! and I don't think there is a bodybuilder out there who compares. Besides working 8 hours a day he find's time to do 2... 1 hour cardio season's a day and find's time to work out... How many of us can say that? Anyone who bad mouths really doesn't have the right... He just works to hard for anyone to rain on his parade.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Sorry for the Typo... I meant to say 2... 1 hour cardio sessions... My mistake.

----------


## decadbal

who could badmouth? other than having the biggest and best body so far, and the best work ethic by far, what bad could someone say about him? anyone who did or would, is just jealous....

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

I read flex mag almost every month and there seems to be more ppl bad mouthing Ronnie as of lately and making a big deal about Gunter S. since the Gnc show of strenght... I personally think Ronnie had him beat in every round.. again thats my opinion... But everyone says this is the year Ronnie will lose the Mr.O title either to Jay or Gunter I personally don't think either would make a good Mr.O. I personally think the Gnc show was rigged obviously and the whole thing was to shake the bodybuilding world which it did... Mind you deep down everyone know's who had the better physique on that day. Lata dudes!

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Also for those of you who liked Ronnie's video... you should really try to get a hold of Dorian Yates "blood and Guts" It's definitely worth the watch. Peace.

----------


## symatech

blood and guts is soooo much better than ronnies video, but his kicks ass too.

----------


## rruhl

You can find that clip here:

http://www.tesztoszteron.hu/video.php

----------


## rruhl

Another video clip:

http://www.irongame.com/videos/Ronni...0lb.12reps.mpg

----------


## decadbal

i have the vid, and its pure majic, hes gotta be a anamoly......

----------


## tony_canuck

ronnie is a monster, no question....

----------


## jonnie5_5

i watched the video for the first time and it was amazing the weights that he used. He used heavy weights and kept adding weight and it didnt seem to affect him at all. He is a monster and it was the most inspiring thing I have ever seen. Any other videos that even compare would be welcome??

----------


## bermich

> i watched the video for the first time and it was amazing the weights that he used. He used heavy weights and kept adding weight and it didnt seem to affect him at all. He is a monster and it was the most inspiring thing I have ever seen. Any other videos that even compare would be welcome??



Is that you in your avatar JONNIE??

----------


## jonnie5_5

no, but i wish it were. that is an early picture of Victor Martinez, the 2003 NOC winner. It was taken from Nationals the night he won his pro card.

----------


## Bound for Muscle

haha, it's so cool to watch these videos and be like 

"hey, i just squatted with that same bar earlier today"

they must have cleaned the place up some for the video...usually the benches are strewn around in random places...damn place is the grimiest gym i've ever seen

the guy spotting him is brian dobson, owner of the metroflex...he's no small guy by any means and ronnie just completely dwarfs him

----------


## bor

"You think anyone says a word to him about dropping weights on the floor or screaming? "Uh excuse me ...uh Mr. Coleman could you please be a little more careful with those...i mean you're really distracting my workout with all the noise." "

 :ROFLOL:   :ROFLOL:   :ROFLOL:   :ROFLOL:

----------


## STA

> He is a great guy not the brightest person on the planet he said at a seminar after the Olympia 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean emm right harder for woman cause they are fat hah! LOL not harder because we are not genetically made to carry much muscle Ronnie!  
> 
> He did look fantastic but i still think body wise Jay's phsyique was superior he abs were amazing in comparison! Ok Ronnies back was thicker but condition wise! Ronnie in the pose down and routine round was great and he won on this alone I havent seen his video but have heard its good! It really made me laugh because he said he lifts 200lb dumbell on incline and when someone asked him if he had a training partner he said 
> in his texan accent!
> 
> ...


Ms Figure
I am in the oct issue of PLUSA incline pressing the 203lb. dumbells for reps...But besides Ronnie I dont know of anyone else inclineing the 200+ d bells either!I couldnt get the pic small enuff to fit you KB size so heres the pic where I post most of the time http://www.anabolex.com/forums/searc...earchid=239614 under StrongerThanAll.

Stay Strong
STA

----------


## Cole Trickle

I have one of his videos. Can someone repost the clip on page 1? Thanx

----------


## RussianVodka

Ronnie is the MAN!

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

thats amazing...too bad about his huge gut tho i can never get over that

----------

